# An old building in South America -- seeking help identifying it



## GVCollection (Feb 6, 2014)

Greetings,

Here is an image of a building taken from a scan I recently made from a 35mm slide. I'm almost positive it is from South America and taken between 1955 and 1959. I have reason to believe that it is either in Argentina or Brazil, but it might be in Chile or Panama... or even elsewhere... but I'm entirely certain that it was taken in South America.










Any help identifying it (or more precisely, the country in which the image was taken so I can classify it), would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks.


----------



## HFHF (Aug 5, 2012)

Palácio das Indústrias (Palace of Industries)
São Paulo, Brasil





























wiki: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palácio_das_Indústrias


----------



## GVCollection (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow! Tremendous thanks!!! Much appreciated!!


----------



## GVCollection (Feb 6, 2014)

Here is another scan, also from South America, also from 1955-1959.

I felt very sure that the view of this building had to be taken from Plaza San Martín in Buenos Aires, Argentina but I can't find evidence of this statue (which seems to be taken from behind or the side) anywhere. So, that leaves this open to be taken in Argentina, or once again Brazil or possibly Chile or Panama.

So again, any help would be greatly appreciated!








​ 







​


----------



## Bent (Sep 25, 2005)

^^ This is the view of "Parque Dom Pedro II", also in São Paulo:









pic by Dornicke

The building is Altino Arantes tower, aka Banespa:









pic by RobC-2008

The monument is for the lebanese immigrants:









pic by ?

Now Parque Dom Pedro is a very decadent area and there are some plans to renovate it.


----------



## GVCollection (Feb 6, 2014)

Many, many Thanks!


----------



## GVCollection (Feb 6, 2014)

Here is another slide scan. This one dates from 1968 and I believe it is from Chile, perhaps specifically from Viña del Mar -- could anyone please confirm that?










Thank you.


----------



## Chimer (Apr 20, 2006)

GVCollection said:


> Here is another slide scan. This one dates from 1968 and I believe it is from Chile, perhaps specifically from Viña del Mar -- could anyone please confirm that?


Since Viña del Mar is already visited by Google Street View, it's really easy to confirm and find exact place:
https://www.google.com/maps/preview...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sm1m1J4lNL_EvKSzeenxvgA!2e0


----------



## GVCollection (Feb 6, 2014)

Absolutely outstanding!! Thank you Chimer!


----------



## Chimer (Apr 20, 2006)

*GVCollection*, don't you mind if i use your topic to ask for some help too?

This photo is not mine and I forgot where I found it (may be even somewhere on this forum) so I can't name the author - really sorry for it.










Really interested to find out these art nouveau buildings. It was said, they were somewhere in Rio de Janeiro, Humaita district. I spent hours in google street view, "walking" in Humaita and Botafogo disticts there, but no luck finding it so far... Just hope it weren't demolished...

Exact adress or any hints (architect probably?) would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GVCollection (Feb 6, 2014)

Chimer said:


> *GVCollection*, don't you mind if i use your topic to ask for some help too?.


Absolutely -- by all means. I guess my only request would be that we keep the focus of this specific thread to South America.


----------



## HFHF (Aug 5, 2012)

Chimer said:


> Really interested to find out these art nouveau buildings. It was said, they were somewhere in Rio de Janeiro, Humaita district. I spent hours in google street view, "walking" in Humaita and Botafogo disticts there, but no luck finding it so far... Just hope it weren't demolished...
> 
> Exact adress or any hints (architect probably?) would be greatly appreciated.


I found it at SSC BR

Street Mem de Sá, Lapa - Rio de Janeiro



Anderson carioca said:


> Sempre estranhei o fato de o bairro mais boêmio do Rio nunca ter tido um thread, dessa forma, durante um passeio pelo Centro do Rio aproveitei para tirar algumas fotos da Lapa.
> Como tirei as fotos na tarde de um sábado e minha ênfase foi direcionada a beleza das dezenas de sobrados do bairro, esse thread não retrata o clima e boêmia do bairro, muito menos alguns de seus icones e lugares mais importantes foram retratadas.
> De qualquer forma postarei ocasionamente nesse thread algumas fotos que tirei em outras ocasiões.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chimer (Apr 20, 2006)

HFHF said:


> I found it at SSC BR
> 
> Street Mem de Sá, Lapa - Rio de Janeiro


Thank you!


----------

